# Happy Birthday Dawgluver



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Dawgluver


----------



## caseydog

Happy birthday! Eat, drink and be merry!

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope you have a delicious birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## medtran49

Have a GRRRREAT day Dawg!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday DL! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## buckytom

Happy birthday, Dawg!!!


----------



## msmofet

Happy birthday  DL!


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy Birthday DL...


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, thanks guys!  What a great group!


----------



## Kayelle

*May all your birthday wishes come true!





*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hauoli la hanau, happy birthday dawg!


----------



## CWS4322

Happy, happy, happy Birthday, Dawg! Love you!


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## taxlady

(Danish for Happy Birthday)


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Dawg!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for all the great birthday wishes and pics!  (Except for GG's.  "Gorgeous", I appreciate.  "Moist" sort of skeezes me out coming from Bill Murray...  )


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday DL !


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks for all the great birthday wishes and pics!  (Except for GG's.  "Gorgeous", I appreciate.  "Moist" sort of skeezes me out coming from Bill Murray...  [emoji3])


 That's what I get for trying to be different


----------



## Alix

Sorry I'm late. Happy birthday to a lovely lady.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Sweetie!


----------

